# DRI Booth at DC Auto Show



## Grammarhero (Feb 1, 2020)

I didn’t spin the wheel of “free prizes,” enter the sweepstakes, or talk to them.  I didn’t want to explain I bought my my DRI TS for $1, with $700 annual MF and exchanges at 6k pts.


----------



## RX8 (Feb 1, 2020)

@Grammarhero But you could have won the *grand prize* which is *one* _free_ timeshare “update”. Second prize is *two* timeshare updates.


----------



## goaliedave (Feb 1, 2020)

Or the Candy! It could've been Twizzlers!

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Grammarhero (Feb 1, 2020)

goaliedave said:


> Or the Candy! It could've been Twizzlers!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


Imagine the people who landed on the blank spoke. Then they’re told they won a free vacation.  I should have taken a picture of the dozen peeps waiting in line at the wheel.  I couldn’t help but think whether to tell him not to spin and get kicked out, or that these peeps who might buy retail subsidize my $1 DRI TS.


----------



## goaliedave (Feb 1, 2020)

Grammarhero said:


> Imagine the people who landed on the blank spoke. Then they’re told they won a free vacation. I should have taken a picture of the dozen peeps waiting in line at the wheel. I couldn’t help but think whether to tell him not to spin and get kicked out, or that these peeps who might buy retail subsidize my $1 DRI TS.


I've stopped trying to save people. If they don't spend 30 seconds to google "timeshare sales" beforehand, their bad. At Marriott Grande Vista yesterday i golfed with 2 couples who each own 5 weeks here that they bought retail and they are hapoy oming here annually, and think they got a deal paying $995 for a month's unlimited golf ( i pay $250).why would i ruin their enjoyment by telling them they got ripped off?

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## stupidbuyer (Feb 1, 2020)

So, from my impression of the active people here, and mainly @Grammarhero (I hope you don't mind ) is that you try to game the timeshare systems to play in your favor rather than fall into the bad timeshare deals that are sold to most people. What are your some of your strategies?


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 2, 2020)

I bet they were busy scheduling sales presentation and updates.
If only 1% of the potential people stopping by to play the wheel game and purchase a timeshare; they have achieved their objectives .


----------



## Iggyearl (Feb 2, 2020)

Reminds me of the "Guess your weight" scheme of Steve Martin in "The Jerk" (1979)  "Step right up and win some crap."


----------



## goaliedave (Feb 2, 2020)

Iggyearl said:


> Reminds me of the "Guess your weight" scheme of Steve Martin in "The Jerk" (1979) "Step right up and win some crap."


Hahaha oh i laughed out loud, thank you 

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## goaliedave (Feb 2, 2020)

pedro47 said:


> I bet they were busy scheduling sales presentation and updates.
> If only 1% of the potential people stopping by to play the wheel game and purchase a timeshare; they have achieved their objectives .


Yes, although > 1%. Each department within marketing has their own targets for bookings (which is how they get paid) with these offsite sales booths lowest, then corporate office with 'packages' and 'pre-arrival', then onsite concierge. Then it's up to sales to sell to make the big bucks.

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Grammarhero (Feb 3, 2020)

stupidbuyer said:


> So, from my impression of the active people here, and mainly @Grammarhero (I hope you don't mind ) is that you try to game the timeshare systems to play in your favor rather than fall into the bad timeshare deals that are sold to most people. What are your some of your strategies?


It is less "gaming" TS systems and more doing appropriate research.  One strategy from TUG users is to get fully-loaded pts or 2020 usage with the previous TS owner paying MF for such.  For example, these TSN TS have free 2020 usage, with 2020 MF paid.  https://www.timesharenation.com/timeshares-free-week


----------



## hvsteve1 (Mar 12, 2020)

goaliedave said:


> Yes, although > 1%. Each department within marketing has their own targets for bookings (which is how they get paid) with these offsite sales booths lowest, then corporate office with 'packages' and 'pre-arrival', then onsite concierge. Then it's up to sales to sell to make the big bucks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


You can make $1,000 or more on a weekend running one of these booths.


----------

